

Show HN: Newtiny - Record your Web History and Search anytime - kuldeep_kap
http://newtiny.com

======
dloft
You should really have some semblance of a privacy policy before asking people
to send you their browsing history on all websites they visit.

Also, there have been other attempts at this (WebMynd, for example, before
their most recent pivot). Would be great to know how Newtiny is different /
better before installing.

------
trickjarrett
I won't be trying out your service until you have the TOS and Privacy Policy
up and visible. As well as a video or walk through explaining what exactly
this app does.

I can't stress the importance of this enough.

I am sure I would love your service, I used to index and collect my history
for local searching, that project fell off over time. I hope your project
could be the rebirth of it as it did prove an invaluable resource.

~~~
kuldeep_kap
trickjarrett

I appreciate your concern. I'll try tp put that up as soon as possible. It was
a weekend project and I put it out for everyone out of sheer excitement. I'll
appreciate if you can try the service out and help me with the feedback.
Thanks!

------
corin_

      Look it as an alternative to the bookmarking service. You never have to click on a button to record your favorite pages.
    

Personally I _want_ to use a bookmarking service (currently using historious)
because it works so much better than history ever can.

I love how I can search history through the address bar to find a site that I
know the title or URL of (which, therefore, i wouldn't really have much
trouble finding through a search engine if I lost my history), but I find that
actually searching for a lost link in browser history is absolutely horribly.

Yesterday evening I got into an argument with a colleague over how GSM works
(Vodafone's network in the UK had severe downtime in many areas for much of
the day), and I wanted to look up an article I had read in the last month or
so about the man who thought up SMS, and his quotes on why it was limited to
160 characters.

It wasn't interesting enough for me to want to bookmark at the time, but it
would have been useful last night. I spent about ten minutes trying to find it
(through searching for keyworks in the history, to looking for related HN
topics, as I know I found that article through a link from this site -
eventually I was just scrolling down the list at what I think was roughly the
date on which I might have read it).

I definitely read it on this computer, in this browser, within a time period
that it is still in my history. Somewhere, but I sure as hell don't know
where.

Eventually I gave up and bothered to Google it, what a surprise, it took me
hardly any time to find what I wanted.

 _Afterthought:_ Maybe the Google should offer to archive your history and
provide a search engine of just pages that you've viewed. We get a much better
way to trace our footsteps, Google get even more data with which to target
adverts towards us, win win.

~~~
kuldeep_kap
It all comes down to the search. I know we have a lot of work to do on that
front.

Bookmarking mostly never worked for me, because like you pointed out in the
example, you may never know what information you might have to recall.

We may come up with a way to 'star' a link to help bring up the favorite
pages.

~~~
corin_
As a non-Chrome user I'm not your target audience anyway - but if you were
doing it for Firefox (or if I were a Chrome user), it would take a lot of very
positive endorsements to get me interested enough to really try it out. Until
then I'll settle with the fact that browser history will very rarely be the
best way to find something I've seen before - most of the time I will have
bookmarked what I later want to re-read, so it's not a huge issue anyway.

------
smoody
quick question: Can I be sure that the service will not index my confidential
site visits (banking, creditcards, etc.) and/or capture information sent to
those sites (usernames, passwords, etc.)?

On the download page it says that I grant your plugin "Your data on all
websites." That couldn't sound less appealing.

If there is a way to bypass the collection and indexing of certain sites (I'm
assuming, too, that it is stored and indexed on your servers), then you might
want to explain how that happens from a link on your front page.

------
cj
I'm interested, but your website doesn't motivate me enough to install a
plugin that threatens privacy.

I'd _love_ this if data were encrypted and hosted locally.

------
kuldeep_kap
Guys thanks for trying out the service.

It's completely secured. I am encrypting data on all sides. Your data will be
completely private. It literally started as a weekend project and now, on
monday I am releasing it. So please bear with me as this looks like a
rudimentary offering. Please feel free to use the service. I appreciate your
feedback.

~~~
smoody
"It's completely secured." -- Yikes, I'd never have the courage to make such a
statement.

How is my encryption key generated and where/how it is stored on your server?

Forgive me if the key is generated by me on the client -- I'm afraid to try
your plugin, so I'm not sure if that functionality exists. Looking forward to
trying it out once I know more.

------
crocowhile
So, given that all these hackers want to know whether they can trust this, I
downloaded the pkg and had a look at the source code. The main file seems
legit. I don't understand the popup.html file and the call to flickr though.
(also, the packaging is a bit sloppy with two copies of the same file).

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Sorry about that. You are right, i think I forgot to remove popup.html file,
which was an example from Google.

------
cheez
Someone please explain to me why just using the browser cache isn't enough?

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Your browsing cache will just go back to a limited time. This you'll feel free
even if you switch your comp, crash it or clear your cache.

Look it as an alternative to the bookmarking service. You never have to click
on a button to record your favorite pages. Even if you miss it to click,
you'll still have it stored somewhere.

